
Team Colors: Pliny the Younger cannot understand why fans root for clothes (109) - diodorus
http://laphamsquarterly.org/sports-games/team-colors
======
miles
Still a thing almost 2000 years later:

That Mitchell and Webb Look - Football
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=xN1WN0YMWZU](https://youtube.com/watch?v=xN1WN0YMWZU)

